# Large Manf. Home on 1 Acre in MO $30,000



## luckysranch (Jun 24, 2005)

Foreclosure! 3 bed 2 bath 2002 manufactured home on almost 1 acre near Lebanon, MO. Nice country setting. 2100 sq. ft. with lots of living space. Needs some TLC. Call Kim Snouffer, Peggy Logan & Associates Realty 417-664-0184. Or see my website www.MissouriCountryLiving.com


----------



## Lisaa (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi. I have steady, if low, income. Do you ever have any owner financed properties? I've always been able to pay rent and utilities, but can't get a loan, I'm on disability.......


----------



## luckysranch (Jun 24, 2005)

Lisaa - I know of a couple of small houses in town or a mobile on 3 acres offering owner financing. Send me an email [email protected]


----------



## Deerefarmer41 (Mar 1, 2011)

Can not believe how low your property taxes are! Four times higher in Washington state.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Lisaa said:


> Hi. I have steady, if low, income. Do you ever have any owner financed properties? I've always been able to pay rent and utilities, but can't get a loan, I'm on disability.......


Lisaa, have you looked at a USDA loan?


----------



## Lisaa (Jul 16, 2011)

can't get a USDA loan, I have student loans I can't pay, so no USDA loans. Doctors have been filling out the paper work for YEARS to have my loans "foregiven" but, so far, every time the paper work has not been accepted for whatever reason. My current doctor just filled out the paper work AGAIN and IF it is accepted and I continue to not be able to make over a certain amount of money (not even sure what that amount is, but will find out) then after 3 years all loans will be "forgiven" nevermind I"ve all ready been sick and living on pennies for 10 years......... I always manage to pay my rent and utilities, but would LOVE to find a piece of land with well and septic all ready in, that I could set my old motor home on, pay off the land, then build a small house, I've got kids that are willing to help........ my daughter will probably go off to college but my son's are into the building the house idea. I hate getting my disability check and having to hand it over for rent and utilities and have about $80 left over for phone and ALL toiletry items. Then having ZERO money all month. I make tie-dye t shirts, silver jewlery, plant art, propagate tropical plants, and am wanting to start a web site to sell things on, but adding on that expense, at least to get it going, it almost impossible as things are, IF the site would make money right away, at least enough to pay for itself, it would be worth it. I need knee surgery or I would pedal my bike to the flea market and try to sell some things. I see the surgeon on Monday and will find out about bike riding and such, I don't own a car.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

It would be nice if the link provided by the OP went directly to the listing, not the general site for the realty company...just saying...


----------



## UncleJT (Aug 17, 2011)

anniew said:


> It would be nice if the link provided by the OP went directly to the listing, not the general site for the realty company...just saying...


Here you go:

http://www.missouricountryliving.com/ListingDetails.aspx?id=20256&listing=24843-Snowberry


----------



## luckysranch (Jun 24, 2005)

The price has just dropped to $17,500!


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

No photos other than the one, no description of the rooms, no info on well, septic, electric, appliances...am I missing something or is the sales person not working to sell this? I can't even see taxes that someone mentioned. Is it my dial-up that is causing my limited information?


----------



## luckysranch (Jun 24, 2005)

Sorry for the limited info. This is a Freddie Mac property and we only have the front picture. They also re-adjusted their price this morning to $19,900. The property needs work as the price reflects. I believe it has a lagoon & well. Property is being sold "as is" so buyer need to use due diligence. Taxes are $370


----------

